# 1980's Poor Man's Duct Detectors



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

In an old bank. 

I guess... this was Kosher back in the day? :surprise:

We found these all over the place. It was an old Gamewell smoke with Form C relay and relay upon alarm.

They were purposely installed very close to HVAC plenums installed on the ceiling tiles. They _were_ wired to shut down the air handlers next to them.










I gotta add, we replaced all of them and moved them away from the vents. 

We had to replace them and the panel because we smoked them so much you couldn't see the detectors and they never tripped.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

The worst part of those pictures is those damn scotchlok wire nuts.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

I liked those Scochloks back in the 80s.


Tim.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

> We had to replace them and the panel because we smoked them so much you couldn't see the detectors and they never tripped.


heh. 

give yourself a pat on the back; you just made the world a bit safer.
good job. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Well, at least the bank employees and customers.

:wink:


----------

